# Safariland Holsters



## Laps (18 Apr 2008)

Ok, read thru many posts and noticed that the Safariland holster (that and the Blackhawk...) is the best option for our trusty ol' BHP.  Now, I went to some of the most reputable stores in Edmonton and none carried the model required.  I am now asking you, folks, to help me find stores that currently have some in stock - or can easily bring SF 6004/5 holsters in - and also where the prices are best.

So far, I have 

- Nicholls that sells them for $129 but won't ship for 4-6 + weeks;
- DStactical for $180+, and;
- None on e-bay.

Thanks in advance.

Laps

(unrelated topic, but so far, what is the policy of the TF 3-08 bosses WRT kit?)


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (19 Apr 2008)

copquest.com  Look up safariland 6004 BHP in google.  IThey've got it it a whole bunch of fancy colours and sizes.  Its an American company so the shipping might cost you.  They go for about $120 USD.  My room mate ordered one through the US post office on camp and there were no taxes and shipping was like $10.


Later 
AB


----------



## Loachman (19 Apr 2008)

Laps said:
			
		

> Ok, read thru many posts and noticed that the Safariland holster (that and the Blackhawk...) is the best option for our trusty ol' BHP.  Now, I went to some of the most reputable stores in Edmonton and none carried the model required.  I am now asking you, folks, to help me find stores that currently have some in stock - or can easily bring SF 6004/5 holsters in - and also where the prices are best.
> 
> So far, I have
> 
> ...



Hah!

So you've finally broken down, have you?

I got mine from Nicholl - and it took a couple of months, way beyond what they promised.

If you'd told me earlier, I could have checked their Toronto shop on Wednesday.

See you on Sunday...


----------



## Laps (19 Apr 2008)

Loachman: would I have known then what I know now, I would have.  Oh well.  I'll try what I currently have during EX MG and see if it is acceptable to work as a KAFasaurus; otherwise it will be shopping time.

Cheers!!


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Apr 2008)

KAFasaurus might cause you a little bit of problems in wearing a non-issue holster, unless they laxed the rules in the last few months (fingers crossed). Just grow out your hair and don't wear rank or nametag, then you'll look like a SpecOps ninja and no one will bother you.  ;D


----------



## Farmboy (22 Apr 2008)

We will have the Blackhawk SERPA instock for the Browning (1911) in about a week.  Check out the prices on the site   ;D


----------



## KevinB (23 Apr 2008)

Skip the Serpa.

   I have been forced into using one for the entity I work for found a good deal on them and so we got forced to wear it in the name of uniformity  :  Bad enough I forced out of my 1911 -and into a Grock, but the SERPA has me ready to ship all my stuff to Virigina and take up knitting.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Apr 2008)

LOL, you leave the CF and its uniformity only to have to adopt it in your new adventures.  The more things change the more they same the same.


----------



## KevinB (23 Apr 2008)

I did not really listen to the CF's uniformity policy either though -- I'm just wating for my 6004 for G19 and X200 wings its way from Florida.
  However a Full Col did apprently find my bunkspace filthy today  :


----------



## medaid (23 Apr 2008)

Laps, just tell anyone and every one that asks you that you are trialing kit, and they'll move on. Make sure you give them an indignant look and add "what, you didn't get picked?" ;D


----------



## mudgunner49 (24 Apr 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Laps, just tell anyone and every one that asks you that you are trialing kit, and they'll move on. Make sure you give them an indignant look and add *"what, you didn't get picked?" * ;D



Hey!! That's my line!!!

And it has worked...


----------



## stryte (25 Apr 2008)

Did you try holsters.com for safariland? The site says it will either get you in touch with local distributors or send you one directly from safariland.
<s>You could also try daves surplus @ dstactical.com (out of B.C.)</s>

There seems to be more blackhawk dealers. <s>dstactial.com</s> has them as well as apsdistributors.ca

(edited for spelling and for mentioning seller already visited)


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Apr 2008)

Laps, I hear the Bianchi POS' flap can vibrate open and dump your piece in between the pedals...not good.  Also, the Hawaii 5-O armpit special may cut off blood flow to your arms because of the seat -- sounds like a justified op reqr to have a good drop-leg rig...6004 be it.

G2G


----------



## medaid (25 Apr 2008)

mudgunner49 said:
			
		

> Hey!! That's my line!!!
> 
> And it has worked...



Yeah and you've got the thick gold bars to stand behind that  ;D


----------



## Laps (15 May 2008)

Thanks all for the updates.  I just gor back from Wainwright and found that anyone had just about their own varianst of holsters... I believe I might have seen more Safarilands and Serpas than issued Bianchis.  

No need to convince about not flying with the Bianchis, I have given it a try for about a 10 minute flight and I never wore it afterward...


----------



## Loachman (18 May 2008)

So - do you want one? Jack's on the verge of crumbling, too, and I plan to stop into Nicholls in the next few days. PM oe e-mail me if you do.


----------



## Sig_Des (25 May 2008)

I know that Mil Arms Co in Edmonton does sell some safariland gear, but they don't have any 6004s in stock. And I heard an interesting story why.

Apparently last August, Safariland was aquired by BAE Systems. Since then, they've been re-vetting authorized dealers and holding off on sending stock across the border.

In looking them up I noticed that BAE also owns Bianci and Hatch, amongst others.


----------



## Laps (25 May 2008)

Beadwindow7: That's the story that the dude at Milarm told me too.  Although not a regular, I drop by Milarm from time to time and always enjoy listening to the "Int Briefs" provided by those guys ??? I suppose this is a "take some, leave some" situation.  I'll see if Loachdude can get me one through Nicholls, that way he won't be the only SWAT-GiJOE looking guy as part of our troop ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (25 May 2008)

Fair enough. What I'm wondering, with the aquisition by BAE, if the stocks from any of the other dealers are down as well.


----------



## KevinB (26 May 2008)

FYI - the US Army is buying them hand over fist for the Beretta M9's -- so the majority of their production is M9 specific -- as well as US DOS and DOD contracts for the Glocks are tying up a lot as well.   

BAE is likely trying to rationalize their distrubtion network rather than intentionally slight Canadian distributors -- secondly since they are not a controlled item -- one can order them from vendors in the USA online...


----------



## Loachman (27 May 2008)

My experience with online orders from the US gives me further cause to buy from Canadian dealers where possible, as shipping/brokerage costs can add considerably to the overall cost, depending to some degree on the shipper used. Some things work out better, some don't.

Anyway, the order's in, and they promise late June. I expect a longer wait, but they should arrive well in time.


----------



## KevinB (27 May 2008)

If you buy from the US as a Canadian -- ensure your stuff is sent USPS Priority Mail -- not via UPS as the "brokerage fees" are blatant rippoffs.

Most will ship that way if you call even if it is not a website option...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 May 2008)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> - not via UPS as the "brokerage fees" are blatant rippoffs.



Agreed 100%


----------



## PhilB (27 May 2008)

Try looking at the 1VP kit shop, they had some there when we were on work up for 1-08. Also, I got mine from P&D enterprises before I went over in 06. They didnt have any in stock, but the ordered it in, and was in my hands in under 2 weeks.


----------



## Loachman (27 May 2008)

I have found some places that will use USPS, and some that adamantly won't (not necessarily kit places, but a variety of other businesses). From whom I order depends upon overall cost including shipping and how badly I want the item if I can't find a more reasonable source. I will happily give preference to a Canadian dealer if the price is close, and I frequently find that to be the case. I am also somewhat old-fashioned and prefer to deal in person with real people and inspect the merchandise myself before deciding. Recommendations of items and/or mail-order dealers from people that I trust count highly as well.


----------



## Laps (27 May 2008)

PhilB said:
			
		

> Try looking at the 1VP kit shop, they had some there when we were on work up for 1-08. Also, I got mine from P&D enterprises before I went over in 06. They didnt have any in stock, but the ordered it in, and was in my hands in under 2 weeks.



Thanks, do you remember how much you paid at P&D?  Although I have already made committments with Loachman, there are a few people I know from Edmonton that would like one.  They might also have the same problem as Milarm...  I might even drop by 1VP's kit shop; just to see.



			
				Loachman said:
			
		

> I am also somewhat old-fashioned



Really?


----------



## PhilB (27 May 2008)

I wouldnt quote me laps but I believe it was aroud $150, keep in mind though this was a couple years ago when these holsters where somewhat new.


----------



## Loachman (27 May 2008)

$146 and change including tax at Nicholls.


----------



## DG-41 (28 Jun 2008)

I got mine at DS Tactical; a little pricier but it shipped out the next day.

I tried a 6004 and the issue Bianchi flap holster (bad) and the thumbbreak Bianchi (worse!) and there really is no comparison.

DG


----------



## KevinB (28 Jun 2008)

If you want a higher ride -- got for the UBL Drop for the 6004 body -- much better if your seated a lot and you can draw from seated as well -- a bit near impossible to do with the 6004 on the thigh.


----------



## COBRA-6 (28 Jun 2008)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> If you want a higher ride -- got for the UBL Drop for the 6004 body -- much better if your seated a lot and you can draw from seated as well -- a bit near impossible to do with the 6004 on the thigh.



Just what I have been looking for... where'd you get yours??


----------



## KevinB (28 Jun 2008)

Someone had it sitting around in our team room.  I really like it -- its only been three months (but daily wear) and I am sold -- 

I forgot to tell you I think it will solve one of your issues you where concerned about (my bad).


----------



## COBRA-6 (28 Jun 2008)

I think it's the best option.

Is there a part # on it? It looks like the 6075 UBL adapter...


----------



## KevinB (28 Jun 2008)

It says DROP UBL on it, no part #


----------



## Armymedic (28 Jun 2008)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Skip the Serpa.
> 
> I have been forced into using one for the entity I work for found a good deal on them and so we got forced to wear it in the name of uniformity  :  Bad enough I forced out of my 1911 -and into a Grock, but the SERPA has me ready to ship all my stuff to Virigina and take up knitting.



What was your issue with the Serpa?


----------



## KevinB (29 Jun 2008)

It was issued  ;D

Seriously -- I dislike the release mech - presure from the trigger finger to release it - its an excuse for Mr Murphy to get involved.  I think it is more of a training issue - but more than one agency int eh US had issues - and one entity I worked for decertified it for use by their personnel.  Stress in combat is bad enough why add a potential issue to the pile.
 Personally I hate the thigh rig for it as well - it was hard to run high (I despise knee holsters) and the strap cut into me as did the leg "shroud".

I dont think its a very bad holster, especially for a retention holster for belt carry -- but I am much happier with the SLS hood style for duty wear
 - plus I use a weapon light on my pistols and the SERPA light rigs are worthless.


----------



## brihard (5 Jul 2008)

Just an FYI, I stopped into Nicholls at the Canotek business park in east end Ottawa the other day, they had several Safariland 6005s in tan/brown, marked for Browning Hi-Power 4.75" BBL, as I recall. I am certain that it was 6005s for the Browning, and pretty damned sure about the barrel length.

So you know.


----------



## KevinB (8 Jul 2008)

6005 is the 6004 with crappy leg shroud (old ones not made anymore) and the thumb cover POS thingy.


----------



## brihard (10 Jul 2008)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> 6005 is the 6004 with crappy leg shroud (old ones not made anymore) and the thumb cover POS thingy.



Is it safe to assume your reccommendation would be to take the extra effort to find a 6004 then?


----------



## COBRA-6 (10 Jul 2008)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Is it safe to assume your reccommendation would be to take the extra effort to find a 6004 then?



I've had good luck with COPQUEST.com , good prices and quick shipping. They carry most Safariland stuff.


----------



## KevinB (10 Jul 2008)

some entities require the thumb cover on the 6005 -- me I cut them off - or if I qam super ambitious I unbolt the holster and remove it.

The Leg Shround on the 6005 is not as stable as the 6004 -- but still very workable -- I would grab either a 4 or 5 depending on what I saw first.

I'm looking to swap more of my rigs out to the UBL Drop, as I like a high ride - and I hate leg straps

-Kev


----------



## brihard (10 Jul 2008)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> some entities require the thumb cover on the 6005 -- me I cut them off - or if I qam super ambitious I unbolt the holster and remove it.
> 
> The Leg Shround on the 6005 is not as stable as the 6004 -- but still very workable -- I would grab either a 4 or 5 depending on what I saw first.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. What's involved in 'unbolting' the 5 to remove the thumb cover? Is this something that can easily be accomplished with household tools?


----------



## KevinB (10 Jul 2008)

just an allen screw


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Jul 2008)

So while on leave in Vancouver, I stopped quickly in DS Tactical.

As I stared at the 6004's on the wall, 9er asked me if I wanted it now, and after some hemming, I said, nah, I'll wait a couple weeks and order one.

As I was at the other end of the store talking with some guys, she said she was going to the car real quick. Totally oblivious, I had no idea she'd picked up the holster for me. They even gave her a 15% mil discount.

So, on the bright side, I now have a sweet 9er D, AND 6004 holster.

They still do have a few in stock for Browning. As well as Kev's UBLs


----------



## Farmboy (12 Jul 2008)

> They even gave her a 15% mil discount



 They give everyone a discount, Mil, LE, Airsoft, CGN or just as for it.  Hense the reason their prices are 15% higher than everyone else to start with.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Jul 2008)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> They give everyone a discount, Mil, LE, Airsoft, CGN or just as for it.  Hense the reason their prices are 15% higher than everyone else to start with.



There's popping the balloon for ya, even if the opinion is coming from the competition.


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Jul 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> There's popping the balloon for ya, even if the opinion is coming from the competition.



Meh. Who's balloon is popped? I got a free holster, 9er's thoughtful, and got me the right one.

Besides, as far as I can see, one shot doesn't carry safariland.


----------



## medaid (12 Jul 2008)

Hey Beady... Why no phone call man?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jul 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Totally oblivious, I had no idea she'd picked up the holster for me. *They even gave her a 15% mil discount.*





			
				Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Meh. Who's balloon is popped? I got a free holster, 9er's thoughtful, and got me the right one.
> 
> Besides, as far as I can see, one shot doesn't carry safariland.



Simply saying you thought she got your military discount and someone else is saying even though she did, she didn't. Doesn't matter if the other vendor carries it or not. Kinda like Ford saying publicly Dodge is using unfair pricing strategies, right? 

Just an observation.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Jul 2008)

You make a point but is it really necessary.  His wife surprised him with the kit he wanted.  He's happy regardless of the misrepresentation of the discount.


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Jul 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> You make a point but is it really necessary.  His wife surprised him with the kit he wanted.  He's happy regardless of the misrepresentation of the discount.



'xactly.

Med, I'll give you a call sometime during the day today.


----------



## Canadian Sig (13 Jul 2008)

This current deployment has seen me running a 226 in a Safariland drop leg (6004) while out and about and while in garrison in a Serpa (CQC) belt rig. I think I may have to look into I6's UBL system. I dont mind the Serpa for a belt holster but I find the belt paddle digs into and rubs my hip painfully (what can i say? I'm a skinny guy  ;D). The UBL might elleviate issues I have with both holsters.


----------



## Farmboy (13 Jul 2008)

Yeah I sometimes speak out to much on stuff that I shouldn't.

Besides that though, it's great to have someone that will buy you things!!  ;D


----------



## YYC Retired (6 Aug 2008)

G'day All,
Just looking on the Safariland website and they show two versions of the 6004 for the Browning HP:6004-76-121 and 6004-1376-121. The latter has a note saying it is for carriage with the hammer down.... is this the version most folks deploying are choosing?

http://www.safariland.com/product.aspx?pid=6004


----------



## KevinB (6 Aug 2008)

If you get the hammer down version - you can cut a notch in the hood to allow for cocked and locked carry --- however I have heard that the safety nazi's in the CF have now decided this method of hammer down carry is good  :  So your C8 is cocked and safety on -- but the pistol is different -- sheer genius  ???


----------



## medaid (6 Aug 2008)

I6 how do you remove that annoying 'hood' thing over the rotating retention strap?


----------



## KevinB (6 Aug 2008)

unbolt it --- its bolted on to the top bolt for the holster / SLS hood

or if your lazy -- hack it off with the Gerber/SOG saw.


----------



## medaid (6 Aug 2008)

Cheers! Much unbolting shall be done!


----------



## YYC Retired (6 Aug 2008)

Thanks I6, I'm going to guess that the hammer up version will accomodate both methods of carry?...hammer up or down, a better choice in the event one actually has a choice???

Cheers


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Aug 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Cheers! Much unbolting shall be done!



The allen key that removes those bolts is included in the package. You'll probably find the key attached on the inside of the leg paddle.


----------



## KevinB (20 Aug 2008)

YYC Retired said:
			
		

> Thanks I6, I'm going to guess that the hammer up version will accomodate both methods of carry?...hammer up or down, a better choice in the event one actually has a choice???
> 
> Cheers



Roger that.

 I still cant understand any Army that uses a M16FOW that would want to do hammer down carry for the BHP though...


----------



## Dissident (22 Aug 2008)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> I still cant understand any Army that uses a M16FOW that would want to do hammer down carry for the BHP though...



Fear from ignorance and lack of training. But you already knew that.


----------

